# Latest Buys *Pics*



## ette (Aug 13, 2006)

Betsey Johnson dress




Another Betsey dress




Kate Spade Silver Python pumps (remind me of Miu Miu/Prada)




Betsey Johnson black satin pumps (love the hot pink sole!)




Another pair but with grey inserts




BCBG Top




Paul & Joe for Target cape (looks SOOOOO much better in person)


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 13, 2006)

The Betsey Johnson dress is to die for 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the shades of blue...


----------



## stillsoawesome (Aug 13, 2006)

ooo the Betsy Johnson pumps are gorg!


----------



## duch3ss25 (Aug 13, 2006)

wow, great haul! i'd give an arm & a leg for those betsey dresses... ok, maybe, a leg since the arm and everything else would go for MAC, lol! you have a very nice haul indeed & i love the pink sole pumps as well!!


----------



## user79 (Aug 13, 2006)

I like those python silver pumps. I hope they aren't real python tho!


----------



## Vicky88 (Aug 13, 2006)

Oh my, I love all of it! You have great style.


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 13, 2006)

I love all of it too! So pretty.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Aug 13, 2006)

Great haul! Love the dresses!!!


----------



## ette (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Ms. Z (Aug 14, 2006)

Pretty!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 14, 2006)

LOVE the Kate Spade's!! 

And did you say "Paul & Joe" from Target???? OMG. I gotta go to Target after work!!! :bye:


----------



## Luxurious (Aug 21, 2006)

Betsey Johnson black satin pumps look so prety. i love them and the dresses are to die for
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 great stuff!


----------



## Sabrunka (Aug 21, 2006)

Awsome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But how much did all of those cost!!!! I'd be so broke lol.


----------



## User34 (Aug 21, 2006)

looks great!


----------



## aziza (Aug 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luxurious* 
_Betsey Johnson black satin pumps look so prety. i love them and the dresses are to die for
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 great stuff!_

 
Dayum! Me too...I have a thing for pumps *sigh*


----------



## DaizyDeath (Aug 22, 2006)

i love betsey
my favorite store.<3


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 22, 2006)

suuuuuuuper cute clothes!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOVE betsey!


----------



## glueme (Aug 22, 2006)

I LOVE THAT CAPE wow!  I wish it was sold in Canada!


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 30, 2006)

great great taste! love the second bets dress and the pink/black pumps... sigh! <3


----------

